

How Technology Wrecks the Middle Class - danso
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/08/24/how-technology-wrecks-the-middle-class/?src=recg

======
u2328
Technology doesn't wreck the middle class, but it certainly enables America's
corporate bureaucracy to cut as many costly human labor positions as it can.

We could counteract that if invested in our educational system, and I mean
_really_ invested in it. Don't just throw money at the problem, but strengthen
and expand public institutions of learning. No more student loans and no more
financial aid. I'm not necessarily against private schools and universities,
but all our current system does for lower-middle-class people is straddle
vulnerable people with mountains of debt for a educational experience of
questionable quality.

------
gethoht
Outsourcing has done much more harm to the american middle class than
technology. For every job lost to automation in the US there are many that are
lost to outsourcing.

~~~
oliao
Technology has made outsourcing much easier providing tools such as Skype.

